# Pup in a pickup



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I've had suburbans for 20 years. Before that, I had pickups with a topper. My dogs traveled in warmth and comfort.

Got sick of the suburbans, mom rolled the toyota pickup with a topper (everyone is ok), so I just bought a basic single cab chevy, no topper. I really like having a pickup without a topper. For spring snows, I had my lab (Angus) sit next to me in the cab. We get along just fine. But, if I ever lower my standards and take a human hunting with me, what can I do with Angus? I'm wondering how those insulated covers for the dog crates in the back of the open pickup box work? In the past, I always figured that it must be pretty breezy for old Fido back there. Always kinda felt sorry for Fido. Has he ever complained? I know that I can put the human back there, but I'm just curious. You know, looking out for Angus's best interests.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Sounds to me like Angus will be riding *****. :lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Build a plywood dog box for those occasions


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

I have one of those insulated covers for the porta-kennel. Trust me, they work alot better than one would think. May be kinda lame, but I did a self-test (just in the house, not in the back of a truck). I got in and zipped it shut. After about 3 minutes, I actually began to sweat. Also, I have taken my lab on some extremely cold days with the cover zipped up but with a crack open on the bottom for fresh air. When I let her out, I felt inside and it was toasty warm in there! They do work. They run around 60-70 bucks, which i thought was a bit high, but after using it they are well worth the money.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In your situation I would use a dog crate tied down (not just sitting) facing aft in the box. If you position it directly behind the cab, it will break the wind considerably. In the event of an accident, tying down the crate gives you a decent chance your dog won't be ejected. This can happen even in a minor accident.

If you elect to use a crate cover, bear in mind they seal a crate very efficiently. So being, even in cold weather you should leave the vents open.

I drove full sized Bronco's for years, but this last time I bought my truck with dog transport a priority. What I settled on was a Ford F150 Super Crew Cab. I fold the back seat down covered with a moving blanket and just leave a crate back there facing sideways. Not only can Josie get in & out easily and ride in safety & comfort, but there's plenty of room for shotguns and hunting gear as well...


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

DustinS said:


> I have one of those insulated covers for the porta-kennel. Trust me, they work alot better than one would think. They run around 60-70 bucks, which i thought was a bit high, but after using it they are well worth the money.


I agree. Except I think I paid about $80 to $90 for mine.



NDTerminator said:


> If you elect to use a crate cover, bear in mind they seal a crate very efficiently. So being, even in cold weather you should leave the vents open.


I wouldn't worry about the seal too much. I've zipped mine up tight many times....no problems. In fact, if it's real cold and he's fully zipped, when I open the cover steam will vent out of the crate!

IMO, they are a good investment whether you have an open box truck or not. I've used mine on other crates for other dogs etc....


----------



## Jared Vergeldt (Apr 4, 2006)

i have a cover for both porters..they work great. I think you can get them insulated or not. Mine are insulated. My dogs have been in them for many years, i trust them fully.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Jared Vergeldt said:


> i have a cover for both porters..they work great. I think you can get them insulated or not. Mine are insulated. My dogs have been in them for many years, i trust them fully.


 I agree, My old lab had one of those and she never got cold. She was always happy with her crate. :beer:


----------

